# Adobe ACE Trainingsunterlagen



## sattelite (16. März 2004)

Hallöchen @ All,

ich würde gerne ein paar Schulungen bei Adobe machen. Für diese Schulungen gibt es natürlich teure Unterlagen von Adobe. Weiß jemand ob oder wo man die güstiger bzw. kostenlos herbekommt. Oder hat jemand irgendwelche Tipps die in diese Richtung gehen? Vielleicht gibt es auch Foren zu diesem Thema...

Schon mal Danke und viele grüße

sattelite


----------



## Skaja (17. März 2004)

*ACE Trainingsunterlagen*

Bin auch seit längerem auf der Suche nach Trainingsunterlagen. Möchte den ACE für Photoshop machen. 

Mail mich doch mal bzgl. Unterlagen an: pastlook@gmx.de


----------



## ElmarRichter (18. März 2004)

tze tze tze .....

Warum wohl verkauft Adobe diese Unterlagen für viiiiiel Geld 

Bestimmt nicht, damit die Software und die Unterlagen durch den Esel gejagt werden, oder ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. März 2004)

Alles was für den ACE benötigt wird findet mal in der Reihe "Classroom in a book".
Wem diese 45 Euro zu viel sind, der sollte vielleicht besser doch keinen ACE machen?
http://www.tutorials.de/3827263581/...ningsbuch__entwickelt_vom_Adobe_Creative.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## onlYTrash (19. März 2004)

mal in ein paar Bücher zu schauen ist sehr empfehlenswert ... sollte in der Netiquette stehen!


----------



## sattelite (22. März 2004)

Ja, dann danke mal für Eure überaus tollen und hilfreichen Tipps.


----------



## Michael Och (7. April 2004)

Dieser Beitrag ist wohl dein Urteil. 

Sorry für OffTopic

MfG Michael


----------

